# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tabs for Hymns/ Gospel.

## pefjr

This is probably on the Forum somewhere but I just ran across it and it has a lots of tunes. http://www.music-folk-play-hymns.com...tab_hymns.html

----------

Bluman, 

HappyLife

----------


## TimTom

Thank you just what I was looking for.

----------

